
Surface Book review: The hybrid that really does replace your laptop - Turukawa
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/10/surface-book-review-the-laptop-that-replaces-your-tablet/
======
wodenokoto
If I'm already in the market for a MacBook Pro with retina, is this
comparatively cheap or expensive?

